# Finished my new Budgetlight XC Dually...



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Start with a clearout model Raleigh Adrenaline from Canadian Tire, which with tax ran me $256.49CDN... (for the non-canucks, its our version of Walmart)










And replace everything except the stock shock, with a total expenditure INCLUDING buying the bike in the first place of $900CDN... and you can arrive at this....


















































Except for the saddle (which came from a bike store clearance bin and has some scuff 
marks) and the rear derailleur (which came from one of my spare part bins) everything else on
the bike is brand new (though some like the fork are cleary in the NOS category, many parts 
are new 2007 stuff, the frame itself is a 2005 model). The reasoning for doing this? An 
excercise in what you can do on the cheap, and my last budgetlight build three years ago 
was a XC racing hardtail that came out at $700CDN and 22 pounds and change. This time I 
decided I'd do a XC/Trail bike, patterned after the setup of my own XC Full suspension bike... 
which meant... less than 4" of wheel travel, dual cable-actuated discs, splined crankset/BB, 
bash guard, carbon bar, ti rail saddle, kevlar tires. My own bike is 25.8 Ibs and a bit under 
three thousand dollars. This thing, was $900 and less than 3 pounds heavier (28.6 to be 
exact). Also the frame itself is made by Kinesis (and both KHS and Motobecane used the 
same frame, albeit with different components), has good welds/geometry, and sealed 
cartridge bearings in all the major pivot areas, and at just under 7 pounds for frame, seatpost 
clamp and rear shock (18" size) isn't a pig like oh, those Sette Ridick frames are that 
pricepoint is clearing out. Frame travel is 3.5" and the shock is a nitrogen gas/oil damped 
Stratos labeled shock with only adjustable preload.

Anyways, the parts break down....

Judy XLC 100mm Fork , Neco sealed cartridge bearing headset, Zoom alloy stem, Amoeba 
Carbon/Alloy bar, Sachs Quartz gripshifters, Suntour Powerflo 11-32 9sp cassette, KMC 
Z9200 chain, Shimano FC-M470 Octalink hollowtech cranks with ES-30 BB, Raceface 
Bashguard, Blackspire 22T and RPM 32T alloy chainrings, Kenda Superlight tubes, Kenda 
Karma Stick-E 2.0 tires, Ritchey Rock 440 rear rim, Mavic X317 front rim, 14g stainless 
spokes and brass nipples, 32H Deore disc front and Deore XT disc rear hubs, Deore LX front 
derailleur, Deore XT rear derailleur, Truvativ XR seatpost, San Marcos Titanium Concors 
saddle, Axiom Diet XC grips, Crank Bros Eggbeater C pedals, a bell and bottle cage, and 
that's about everything I think. Ooops... almost forgot... Avid FR-5 levers and BB-5 disc 
brakes.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Quite nice for that sort of budget. Respectable weight too for that build up.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a pretty neat budget build. Cool!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

That is quite impressive. Too bad you didn't try that on a instore supercycle brand.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

*You are crazy.*

I will refrain from too much negativity. I just don't think there is a chance this thing weighs under 30 pounds. That's all.


----------



## Sexyblackbmw (Mar 7, 2007)

AWESOME MAN! I have to say you are very ingenious to get away with building such a decent bike with all those parts and keep it under $1000! Great work!

are you from toronto also?

I wonder if I can pick that same bike up at my local canadian tire?


How do you find those Axiom grips? comfortable? no slipping? everyone is selling them for $8!

I can't seem to decide between Axiom Diet XC grips an Ritchey WCS truegrip foams for my Scott Scale carbon hardtail, thats why I ask!


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

sing in banjo tune: dee dee dee dee ........... dee dee..............dee dee ............ deeeee


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

sonyisdope said:


> I will refrain from too much negativity. I just don't think there is a chance this thing weighs under 30 pounds. That's all.


Are you an idjit as well as a rude arseh*le? I mean, the lad said it weighs 28.6 lbs. Is he really going to bother typing all that info just to embed a lie in it?

I ride a Seven Sola ti bike that weighs about 20, but what this lad has done is far more impressive. (I.e., anyone can get a Seven under 20, given a good wheelset and a couple of light components, but getting a bike from Canadian Tire, the wal-mart of Canada -- though without the good service and the cheap prices -- and rebuilding it the way he has takes ability, foresight and skill.)


----------



## Sexyblackbmw (Mar 7, 2007)

hahaha! whats the banjo tune for?

so Dee Eight, how do you like the Axion Foam Diet XC grips?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The grips are surprisingly comfortable, but they're not as light as claimed (46g a pair full length, even trimmed for gripshifters they were 34g...claimed is 32).


----------



## Sexyblackbmw (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Dee! I'm gonna buy the ritcheys after finding out they're 46g. LOL


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Also I'm from Ottawa but I'm sure the toronto CT's have the same model raleigh in stock still. Its crappy tire... it takes them forever to actually sell out of certain model bicycles. I bought one of them on clearance in 2005, stripped it apart, used parts to do a cheap commuter for an ex-gf, then sold the frame spring 2006. Then late summer 2006 bought a second one, again used the parts for a cheap bike, and kept the frame for this project.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

tkehler said:


> Are you an idjit as well as a rude arseh*le? I mean, the lad said it weighs 28.6 lbs. Is he really going to bother typing all that info just to embed a lie in it?


I believe someone would lie. This is the internet after all. I have that same frame (only the 2004 KHS XC204 version). The KHS XC204 version weighs 8 pounds and 5 ounces with that same shock. I am positive it is the exact same frame. This is not a sub 7 pound frame. The new KHS XC904 frame with a Fox RP23 shock weighs in at 6 pounds 4 ounces. The new 904 frame also uses significantly lighter aluminum.

As for the components, well, they are all middle of the road components, and I find it hard to believe that any full suspension bike with that fork would weigh under 30 pounds.

As an example of an XC904 build. . .
I have personally built one (XC904) with Mavic CrossTrails, RockShox Reba, and a mix of XT/XTR components and the final weight came in at 28 pounds. I can GUARANTEE that this fork is more than 6 ounces heavier than a Reba.

I also have the 2004 KHS XC204 frame built up as a single speed with a 1998 RockShox SID on it, a sub 1500 gram wheelset, and because it is a singlespeed, NO drivetrain, and it weighs 26 pounds 4 ounces. Once again, add a drivetrain, heavy fork, and heavy wheels, I think there is more than a 2.5 pound difference there.

Now, I realize that I could be wrong (Anything's possible) and this bike could indeed weigh 28.6 pounds. I'm just tired of people posting up their bike builds with pie in the sky numbers for weights. It is the "Save some weight" forum, and I do indeed like to read about nice light bikes.

When I see something like this, I am just skeptical, that's all.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

sonyisdope said:


> I believe someone would lie. This is the internet after all. I have that same frame (only the 2004 KHS XC204 version). The KHS XC204 version weighs 8 pounds and 5 ounces with that same shock. I am positive it is the exact same frame.


Oh its the same kinesis made frame, but you really need a new scale, or you're weighing a 22" size frame or something, because on my digital scale the 18" frame was 3155g (6.96 Ibs) with the pictured weyless seatpost clamp/qr.



> This is not a sub 7 pound frame. The new KHS XC904 frame with a Fox RP23 shock weighs in at 6 pounds 4 ounces. The new 904 frame also uses significantly lighter aluminum.


Significantly lighter aluminium? What? Its 0.002 Ibs per cubic inch lighter or something? As I recall KHS spec'ed 7005 on their 2005 versions (this raleigh is a 2005 model frame), and 7005 is actually a higher density aluminium than 6061 is. Nobody who ordered the clearout khs frames from jenson complained of them being 8 pound frames.



> As for the components, well, they are all middle of the road components, and I find it hard to believe that any full suspension bike with that fork would weigh under 30 pounds.


Why? XC Forks in general used to be lighter things than they are today, especially OEM models. With the boots (its got double-lip MX wiper seals so doesn't need 'em) and brake studs removed and the steerer cut down (its also an ALUMINIUM STEERER that came stock with that model) its 1995 grams (4.39 Ibs) for a 100mm travel fork with Easton EA70 28.6mm diameter stanchions, coil springs and hydracoil damper. Uncut with brake studs & boots and even the price tags and basic instruction sheet attached (I bought 7 of these at once NOS for a price that you'd be hard pressed to find even a single similar feature/spec current fork at) its 2102g.

The one I used is in fact the one far right in this picture...












> As an example of an XC904 build. . .
> I have personally built one (XC904) with Mavic CrossTrails, RockShox Reba, and a mix of XT/XTR components and the final weight came in at 28 pounds. I can GUARANTEE that this fork is more than 6 ounces heavier than a Reba.


You SERIOUSLY need a new scale then, because MBA reviewed an XC904 Team in late 2005, and listed it as 25.3 Ibs with Fox F80X fork (which is basically identical weight to a Reba), XT/XTR including dual-control levers & V-brakes and I'm betting similar spec parts otherwise to what you built with.



> Now, I realize that I could be wrong (Anything's possible) and this bike could indeed weigh 28.6 pounds. I'm just tired of people posting up their bike builds with pie in the sky numbers for weights. It is the "Save some weight" forum, and I do indeed like to read about nice light bikes.


Pie in the sky numbers for weights? LOL... RIGHT... like anyone other myself would even DO a $900 budgetlight full suspension in this forum, let alone need to make up numbers for one.

If you want the numbers... fine... the parts I listed by brand/model in the first post, here are the weights...

Frame : 3155g (including seatpost clamp/qr & shock)
Fork : 1995g (cut steerer, no boots, no brake studs, SFN installed)
Headset : 120g (w/o SFN which is included in the fork weight)
Bottom Bracket : 273g
Stem : 159g (110mm x 10 degree)
Bar : 194g (30mm rise, 25.4 clamp, 24.5" width)
Post : 315g (31.6 x 350mm)
Saddle : 184g
Grips : 34g (cut down shorter for the shifters)
Shifters : 144g (including cables)
Brake Levers : 150g
Front Derailleur : 130g (34.9 top-pull bottom-swing)
Rear Derailleur : 250g (long cage)
Cassette : 338g
Chain : 268g (shortened for max 32/32 crossgearing)
Crankset : 680g (including chainring and crank bolts, both chainrings and bashguard)
Pedals : 290g (w/o cleats)
Brakes : 730g (all hardware included, both brakes)
Wheels : 2122g (front & rear, w/o skewers)
Wheel Skewers : 123g
Tubes : 245g
Tires : 819g (408 and 411g if you want the exact tire weights)
Brake cables : 33g (for both)
Brake Cable housing : 100g (all, 5.5mm casing w/steel end caps)
Shifter cable housing : 61g (all, 4.5mm casing with plastic end caps)
Bell : 20g
Bottle Cage : 28g

12,960 grams total, which is 28.51 Ibs

Now I forgot to weigh the zip ties I used on the brake cable housing to hold them in place on frame/fork, and I didn't weigh the grease used when fitting it together, or oil on the chain. Ooops... slipped my mind.... so when I hung the bike from my hanging digital scale, and it came out as 28.6 Ibs, I wasn't tooo surprised me given I tend to be generous with the grease when assembling bikes. I like the parts to be able to be removed after a few years of usage. Oh and I also forgot to weigh the cable ends... the SHAME of it all.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Incidently... if I wanted to "make up numbers" I could have simply used the manufacturers claimed weights for several parts... Amoeba claims 170g for that handlebar and even labels that figure onto the handlebar. Unfortunetly of the five such bars I've ordered from them and weighed, the actual weights came out as 193, 194, 194, 195, and 196g. Also Axiom claims 32g for their Diet XC foam grips, but of five pairs I got last week, they're all 46g on my scale as packaged. To get down to 34g required cutting more than an inch off each grip (needed to do with the bar space limitations of gripshifters). Avid claims 325g per brake for their BB5s but unfortunetly doesn't include the adapters for I.S. mounts, or the bolt hardware in the figure. Avid also mind you claims 155g for the FR-5 levers but the new 2007 versions are coming out a bit lighter. 

And it might (the full bike) get lighter still if I should decide to use the RST Aerosa fork I have coming from ebay, I'd lose 11mm of front travel, but shed about 480g of weight, but it'd boost the "budget" for the bike to $1000CDN.


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

Lol, nice DeeEight... fvcked him up


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Ya' did good!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah the dope sure couldn't handle being handed the straight dope...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I built up the KHS XC704 version for a friend a couple of years ago and using all middle of the road wheels and drivetrain (Race Face Evolve, LX/XT, Deore/Mavic 223 disc wheelset), on an Ultimate Alpine scale it was around 28 pounds with a 16" frame with a Reba Air fork. It had +0.5 pound variations depending on the tires. The frame with SID rear shock was pretty light, in the 5.6 pound range if I remember correctly, the coil spring would be a bit heavier. This build all started as a way to find a home for a 31.6mm Race Face XY seatpost I had sitting here for several years.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I think the main difference tween our two versions other than a couple inches of frame size is you ran lighter air suspension, and I had lighter tires.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

how much for one of them judy's??


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Yep, either way the frame is definitely not a boat anchor. It would be fairly easy to get it down to 26.25 pounds by throwing some moderate coin at it. Wheels, tires, brakes and the drivetrain. It was about 27.4 pounds with a set of V-brakes and well worn XT/517 wheels, but didn't slow down so well in the mud. The Deore disc hubs are not light and neither are the Avid BB7's.



DeeEight said:


> I think the main difference tween our two versions other than a couple inches of frame size is you ran lighter air suspension, and I had lighter tires.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

ScaryJerry said:


> how much for one of them judy's??


to quote someone swiss on here who plasters the forum constantly with his stuff... PM me.

As to the shimano disc hubs, nope they're porkers... as to avid BB7s and BB5s... they're actually lighter than
shimano mechanical discs.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

sonyisdope came off as sony is a dope that got slapped silly :lol:

great build.


----------

